# Mint 18 auf SSD installlieren?



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte bald ein Mint 18 auf einer nagelneuen SSD installieren. Muß ich da irgendwas beachten bzw. einstellen, sei es an der SSD oder an der Linux-Installation, damit diese richtig mit der SSD umgeht, Stichwort unnötige Schreibvorgänge möglichst vermeiden?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. Juli 2016)

Ganz normal im Bios auf AHCI und dann installieren. Die neuen Kernel Versionen sollten das schon mitbekommen das auf eine SSD installert wird und alles so einstellen wie es am besten ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2016)

Ok, danke für die Info.


----------

